
Enough Is Enough: Stop Wasting Money on Vitamin and Mineral Supplements [pdf] - chaitanyav
http://annals.org/data/Journals/AIM/929454/0000605-201312170-00011.pdf
======
vskarine
"we believe that the case is closed— supplementing the diet of well-nourished
adults with (most) mineral or vitamin supplements has no clear benefit and
might even be harmful. These vitamins should not be used for chronic disease
prevention. Enough is enough."

The problem is that (specifically in US) most adults are very far from being
well-nourished.

For example,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malnutrition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malnutrition)
"Overnutrition caused by overeating is also a form of malnutrition. In the
United States, more than half of all adults are now overweight — a condition
that, like hunger, increases susceptibility to disease and disability, reduces
worker productivity, and lowers life expectancy.[51] Overeating is much more
common in the United States, where for the majority of people, access to food
is not an issue. Many parts of the world have access to a surplus of non-
nutritious food, in addition to increased sedentary lifestyles. Yale
psychologist Kelly Brownell calls this a "toxic food environment” where fat
and sugar laden foods have taken precedent over healthy nutritious foods."

------
brudgers
Date: 2013

